# Hunt Test whistle



## trapperwalt (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm looking for some suggestions on a good all around whistle to mainly use for hunt tests. I would like it to project good volume without a ton of effort. Any suggestions.


----------



## Gold Strike Labradors (Jan 8, 2014)

Big green monster.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Orange mega whistle


----------



## N&N Waterfowl (Dec 1, 2014)

Second the orange mega whistle


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

trapperwalt said:


> I'm looking for some suggestions on a good all around whistle to mainly use for hunt tests. I would like it to project good volume without a ton of effort. Any suggestions.


Gonia Mega Clear and clear. might need both and the GM is over kill for a HT.

Judges Ears Appreciate it Regards


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

I find the Orange Mega much more offensive to my ears than the Dallesasse or Green Monster.


----------



## Jeff Brezee (Nov 21, 2012)

Dallesasse Hunt Tester is my tool of choice. If you can blow a duck call, you can blow this with no problem.


----------



## miketuggle (Aug 21, 2014)

I have several but the Fox 40 and Roy Gonia Mega are my primary ones. 

The Mega really seems to carry on windy days and the Fox 40 is 'pea-less' but gets the _tweety_ sounds by having two separate whistle chambers that are slightly off frequency so you get the 'beats' as if there was a pea rolling around.


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

I like the clear mega-whistle or the Answer. I hate, hate, hate the Fox 40. As a judge, I really hate the Fox 40. Too much blowback for my ears.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Carol Cassity said:


> I like the clear mega-whistle or the Answer. I hate, hate, hate the Fox 40. As a judge, I really hate the Fox 40. Too much blowback for my ears.


Agree 100%!-Paul


----------



## Swampcollie (Jan 16, 2003)

Carol Cassity said:


> I like the clear mega-whistle or the Answer. I hate, hate, hate the Fox 40. As a judge, I really hate the Fox 40. Too much blowback for my ears.


I agree! The clear megawhistle is fine. The Fox 40 sends too much sound to the side and rear making it very obnoxious to those near you.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Carol Cassity said:


> I like the clear mega-whistle or the Answer. I hate, hate, hate the Fox 40. As a judge, I really hate the Fox 40. Too much blowback for my ears.


Same goes for me, the clear mega or the Dallesasse would be my recommendation.


----------



## Joe Martin (Feb 1, 2006)

Also really for hate the Fox 40 as a judge! Any whistle with a megaphone around it is easier on your ears .. and the judge's.


----------



## miketuggle (Aug 21, 2014)

Hmmmm... I never thought about the judge's ears. I knew it was loud for mine. (Sorry, folks.)

I wonder if I could perform some "whistle surgery" and put my Fox 40's inside one of my Gonia megaphones. (I sure wouldn't have to worry about a frozen pea.)


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

If you blow a fox 40 you can't train with me .................

Orange pealess mega is my choice..


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

Me too as a judge I HATE the fox 40 I use the clear mega
david Jansma


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

Mega whistle is what I use. Fox 40 you can here a mile away and if your out training they can be distracting to other setups in the area.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Automatic1 point deduction in trainability for anyone using a Fox 40.....


----------



## HoHum's Retrievers (Mar 22, 2007)

I echo the opinion on the Fox40. Hard on the ears of everyone around you. I use the Dallesasse, original field trial model. Before I switch to the Dallesasse I used the clear mega whistle. 

Know that within any brand or model of whistles, you will have some that do not respond the same as others. I am a music educator and taught high school band for over 20 years. Whistles are just like saxophone or clarinet reeds. Or the reeds in your duck and goose calls. Some respond well right out of the box, so need some tweaking, shaving and customizing to work well, and some just need to be broke in. But with plastic whistles I am not aware of anyone being able to adjust or tweak the whistle to make it produce a good sound. I have got twenty whistles hanging on a nail in my office and I would bet that half of them are not to my liking. In consistent sound or simply fail to respond the way I like them to. I have got the short Dallesasse whistles and they just don't do it for me. Individual preference I am sure, not a knock on any manufacturer by any means. Once you find a sound and response you like, that is what you get used to and anything different simply is unsatisfactory. I am sure some of those whistles I don't like would be fine for someone else. I should probably donate them to some novice trainers or trade with people who like them.


----------



## Jwattsmojo (Jul 15, 2013)

No offense but after putting a dog through tons of training the last thing i care about is who dont like the sound of my whistle. Just worried about whether my dog can hear it


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Maybe I'm a little off base here however is the question about which type of whistle is good for HT or is the question about how it's used? 
I smile when I see a big whistle used with a big blow and the dog is 20 yards away. The guys are not deaf as mind can hear the coffee pot switch on from 100 yards and 2 walls away. 

With all the training a aids , videos and such we have there must be some thought on the subject 
Just thinking
Dk


----------



## HoHum's Retrievers (Mar 22, 2007)

I attended a seminar put on by Danny Farmer a few years back at our club here. Danny did address the intensity of the whistle in respect to how close the dog was to the handler as well as what the dog was doing. A short pip for when the dog is close and of course longer and stronger when the dog was way out. Likewise I believe that when the dog is getting themselves into some big trouble, the longer and stronger blast from the whistle is in order. I equate it to raising your voice when you get really upset with something. Dog hears a big, strong blast and they know they are in trouble and figure they better make better choices.


----------



## mikemurphy (Feb 8, 2015)

Acme 212. In hunting there is no need for a bulky whistle. This whistle is almost as loud as a mega whistle and is 1/10 the size and allows for excellent modulation.


----------



## big gunner (Mar 1, 2010)

Dallesasse & Green monster hang on my Lanyard.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Jwattsmojo said:


> No offense but after putting a dog through tons of training the last thing i care about is who dont like the sound of my whistle. Just worried about whether my dog can hear it


It's not a question of dislike. Fox 40s' are especially loud at 45 degrees BEHIND the handler - often where judges are positioned. The sound is loud enough to potentially harm hearing. I used them a long time and wonder if some of my high frequency hearing loss is a result. I have them hanging next to the garage and kennel doors to call the dogs in, but now I put my hands over my ears when I blow them.

The Acme Tornado 635 (in Burnzie's Green Monster) is also VERY loud w/o a megaphone, but not as directional. (Gun Dog Supply and others carry them.) Years ago - before Burnzie's Blaster - I put one in a black megaphone. It was too loud for me even then.

http://www.gundogsupply.com/acthunwhis.html?utm_source=bingads&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=campaigns

Acme makes several pealess "tornado" whistles. I bought several a while back, but gave them away.

I tried 2 sizes of the Hammerhead whistle. Nice idea, but even the small was too low pitch.

I've settled on a pealess clear Gonia in a black megaphone for most stuff, a plain pealess Gonia for upland hunting.


----------



## Corey019 (Jun 14, 2013)

Green monster


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

miketuggle said:


> Hmmmm... I never thought about the judge's ears. I knew it was loud for mine. (Sorry, folks.)
> 
> I wonder if I could perform some "whistle surgery" and put my Fox 40's inside one of my Gonia megaphones. (I sure wouldn't have to worry about a frozen pea.)


"The Answer" is the pealess version of the Gonia mega whistle.

Pea:










No pea:


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

I dislike the Fox40, but have an older dog that doesent hear the other whistles when he is in cover or in windy conditions.. but he hears the Fox40. I sure wish they had a projection cone for them, so that it sent the high pitch out and away from the handler and those nearby


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

Moose Mtn said:


> I dislike the Fox40, but have an older dog that doesent hear the other whistles when he is in cover or in windy conditions.. but he hears the Fox40. I sure wish they had a projection cone for them, so that it sent the high pitch out and away from the handler and those nearby


I actually wrote them using their contact link on their website and asked if they could make me one with a bell on it. Never got a reply. They probably thought I was nuts.


----------



## Dockdog (Dec 21, 2014)

I started using electronic whistle fox 40. Very consistent. My dog loves it. Blinds etc, trilling, come in etc. very easy to point direction of sound. Small,compact etc.


----------



## miketuggle (Aug 21, 2014)

Dockdog, very interesting -- never heard of an electronic. 

Judges: Is there any AKC rule that would prohibit using this? (I have had a judge ask me to take my phone case off my belt because it could look like an e-collar controller to a dog.) This http://www.fox40world.com/index.cfm?id=56324 certainly looks more like one than my phone did.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

I have used the Gonia clear mega whistle and also have a clear pealess mega. The original poster asked about least amount of effort. The Fox40, Green Monster etc. take too much air to blow. Having COPD I can still blow the Gonia megas. JMHO

Janet


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

miketuggle said:


> Dockdog, very interesting -- never heard of an electronic.
> 
> Judges: Is there any AKC rule that would prohibit using this? (I have had a judge ask me to take my phone case off my belt because it could look like an e-collar controller to a dog.) This http://www.fox40world.com/index.cfm?id=56324 certainly looks more like one than my phone did.


I'm sorry but your comment made me laugh, really a cell phone case...


----------



## miketuggle (Aug 21, 2014)

Yep... He made me stand there at the line with Sparky at heel, and take it off my belt and put it in my pocket.


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

Good idea, maybe ill start throwing my phone at the dogs when they creep and keep it strapped to my belt.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I think judges should drop anyone whose phone rings at the line.

http://www.fanpop.com/clubs/peanuts/images/239722/title/linus-photo


----------



## ducktrooper (Feb 5, 2015)

what's the difference in sound between the Gonia clear pealess and pea version? Or does that only impact sound in cold freezing temps?


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

ducktrooper said:


> what's the difference in sound between the Gonia clear pealess and pea version? Or does that only impact sound in cold freezing temps?


If you have a Gonia with a pea, you can remove it (with the side knock-outs) and find out yourself. The pea gives the whistle a trill, but corks vary a lot and there are "good" ones and all the rest. I experimented with plastic beads in place of the cork, but they're not as good as a good pea. (They are consistent.) I decided to take the pea out on my megawhistles because they have a little more volume at the high end, tho they may be a little harder to control at the bottom end.

For peasant hunting, I have no megaphone and some with, some without. The corks do freeze in cold weather, but I try to hunt pheasants as silently as possible.


----------



## ducktrooper (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks. Are there any softer sounding whistles, perhaps higher pitch but less overall loud volume for everyday training? Also, can the dogs hear those high pitched british style whistles?


----------



## Elaine Mitchell (Jun 4, 2009)

BlaineT said:


> Good idea, maybe ill start throwing my phone at the dogs when they creep and keep it strapped to my belt.


I'll bet there's and app for that! You could get an ultrasonic whistle app, set to a tone only the dog could hear and associate the tone with a collar correction. You reckon I'd need a camo phone case for HRC??


----------



## MikeJFalkner (Jul 17, 2014)

ducktrooper said:


> ....... Also, can the dogs hear those high pitched british style whistles?


Good question. I train sometimes with British style trainers and I've always wondered how well dogs can hear them. I have one of those Acme whistles and it's real easy on my ears not to mention easy to manage and still give commands, but to my human ears sounds thin. But then I watch them control their dogs waaaaaaay out downwind, and watch videos like the Irish Retriever Championship one that was on here last month and they work those dogs at extreme ranges. I'd like to hear some more input on this.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

I don't see the need for a "louder" whistle at HT distances. Even in running water and wind (assuming no judge will have you running into a strong headwind ;-)) you can be heard just fine with a Gonia or an Answer.

JS


----------



## Keith S. (May 6, 2005)

I measured the decibels of a Pealess mega vs. a HT Dallahasse. At 100 yards into a 5-10 headwind, the Pealess mega was 83 decibels, the HT D was 79. The Pealess mega is a higher pitch than the D, but the D seams to have more "power" to it. I can get about twice as long of a whistle blast with a mega vs a D.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

Keith S. said:


> I measured the decibels of a Pealess mega vs. a HT Dallahasse. At 100 yards into a 5-10 headwind, the Pealess mega was 83 decibels, the HT D was 79. The Pealess mega is a higher pitch than the D, but the D seams to have more "power" to it. I can get about twice as long of a whistle blast with a mega vs a D.


Thanks for that info. I just got a Pealess Mega and was wondering how loud it was vs my HT Dallahasse. Now I know.


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Stick 2 fingers in yer pie hole & away you go.


----------



## trapperwalt (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your input. I went with the gonia pealess mega from gun dog supply.


----------



## ducktrooper (Feb 5, 2015)

Very helpful info. Thanks


----------



## miketuggle (Aug 21, 2014)

Keith S. said:


> I measured the decibels of a Pealess mega vs. a HT Dallahasse. At 100 yards into a 5-10 headwind, the Pealess mega was 83 decibels, the HT D was 79. The Pealess mega is a higher pitch than the D, but the D seams to have more "power" to it. I can get about twice as long of a whistle blast with a mega vs a D.


That's a *serious *difference -- A rule of thumb is "_every increase of 3 dB represents a doubling of sound intensity."_


----------



## Keith S. (May 6, 2005)

miketuggle said:


> That's a serious difference -- A rule of thumb is "every increase of 3 dB represents a doubling of sound intensity."


This was taken on an app on my phone, while I'm sure it isn't extremely accurate, I do believe it shows the tread. My friend who was running my phone said the Pealess mega was clearly louder but I attribute part of that to the higher pitch of the whistle.


----------



## jacksonsmith (Feb 12, 2015)

I started using electronic whistle fox 40. Very consistent. My dog loves it. Blinds etc, trilling, come in etc. very easy to point direction of sound. Small,compact etc.


----------

